# Link to unroot and stock rom files?



## tdrake2406 (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone have any links that actually work for returning the thunderbolt back to stock? ive looked at xda developers as well as on here and all links pointing to the files seem to be down/broken. does anyone have a copy on their computer? i would like to host these if someone does. feel free to pm me or send a link underneath this posting. Thanks for your help in advance i am sure the thunderbolt community wil thank you


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have the 605.9 RUU if you still need it. It's not the most recent, 605.9 is, but if you unroot and install 605.5 in hboot, all you have to do is accept the ota to 605.9 once it boots. I'm uploading the RUU to my dropbox now, and will post a link as soon as it's done. Huge file, 451,016 kb.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

here's the link for anyone that needs the 605.5 RUU: http://dl.dropbox.co...605.5%20ruu.zip


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry I don't have links but over on androidforums in the bolt rooted section there is a thread that has everything you need to unroot including the files. Just head over there not hard to find and I have used it 4 times to unroot the bolts and no problems.

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have an unroot tool, it's in my sig

Sent from my iPad (the one with no name







) using Tapatalk


----------

